
Siemens Venture Capital analysis of Li-Ion battery market - api
http://renewableelectron.com/question/is-lithium-ion-going-to-be-the-dominant-energy-storage-technology-for-the-next-few-years/
======
Roritharr
Maybe we could find a way to release the energy poured into writing wonder
battery articles for extremetech and their ilk, that would beat everything
else out their considering how dense they are.

------
ju-st
Very solid analysis, good read, completely bullshit free. But obviously not
controversial enough to get many upvotes.

------
Gravityloss
Reserves: Edit: corrected amount

40 million tonnes / 0.2 tonnes/car = 200 million cars.

So one per 40 people.

Or 7x yearly world car production.

